# Trading courses?



## Ashtar (10 September 2007)

hi all, i was thinking of doing a trading course. could anyone point me in the right direction? there are so many out there i'm not sure who to go with.
Any help would be appreciated.
Ashtar


----------



## Ashtar (12 September 2007)

Anyone? anyone at all have an opinion on this subject? 
Ashtar


----------



## IFocus (12 September 2007)

Hi Ashtar

There are many and varied ways to progress in the financial markets

Maybe you could post what your experience / current knowledge level is along with what type of method you see you self using in the market.


Regards
Focus


----------



## Ashtar (20 September 2007)

Thanks for the info guys,
a friend is doing the acofe course and i'm thinking of doing it also.
it sounds like a good way to learn and he's happy with it.
cheers
Ashtar


----------



## wayneL (20 September 2007)

Ashtar said:


> Thanks for the info guys,
> a friend is doing the acofe course and i'm thinking of doing it also.
> it sounds like a good way to learn and he's happy with it.
> cheers
> Ashtar



acofe? What's that?


----------



## Porper (20 September 2007)

wayneL said:


> acofe? What's that?




Here is a link    http://www.acofe.com.au/

Funny thing is I can't find the cost of this


----------



## tcoates (20 September 2007)

Wayne,

I was curious as well... Result from Google...

http://www.acofe.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=59&Itemid=123

To the original posted - here is my 2cents worth...

a) read, read and read (see note below)
b) join "the chartist" or do the course

there are lots of books and a book thread somewhere in ASF also, but I dont think you can go past the following - Elders "Trading for a Living", Van Tharp "Trade your way to financial freedom" and "Master the Markets" (Cant recall the author) and ....

That and print off half and dozen charts and then just look and analyse them.

All that said, the kicker is actually understanding what you are looking at (in an indicator for example - that is what is it actually showing you).

Tim

PS. The amount that I have spent on books is prolly more than Nick's course. (I could not see any price tag at the above web site either)

PPS. Porper - SNAP... seems like we both went searching


----------

